# [A - Dun Morogh] Neltharions Alptraum



## sharthakan (3. April 2013)

​*Willkommen im Alptraum​**​**​**NELTHARIONS ALPTRAUM hat sich nach langer Wow Pause wiedergefunden, bereit sich einem neuen Server zu stellen​**Deshalb suchen wir neue Mitglieder zum Wiederaufbau, bei denen der Weg das Ziel ist. ​**​**Zu uns:*​*​**Wir haben damals auf Ulduar unseren Ursprung gefunden und waren eine eingeschworene Gemeinschaft, die noch bis heute den Kontakt untereinander nie verloren hat! ​**Unser Ziel ist nicht nur der aktuelle Content, sondern auch das Drumherum. ​**Sei es die gemeinsame Vorbereitung auf die kommenden Raids, oder einfach nur der Spass im TS, bei uns seid ihr nicht nur eine Nummer​**​**​**Was wir euch bieten:​*- eine sehr nette und erfahrene Gilde, d.h. nette Member und erfahrene Leitung​- eine gut aussehende Homepage: http://www.nelthario...p.de/portal.php​- einen übersichtlichen Team-Speak Server​*- Ein Ziel: **raidorientiert spielen, die (WoW-) Welt entdecken, legen viel Wert auf Spass und Team-play.​*​*

*​Wir erwarten von euch:​- Aktivität (nicht dauerhaft, aber eine gewisse Grund-Onlinezeit sollte schon vorhanden sein)​*-soziales Verhalten, d.h. keine kindischen Äußerungen oder Beleidigungen*​*- Euer Level sowie Klasse sind eigentlich egal, weil wir noch komplett im Aufbau stecken. *​- Freude am Spiel und Spass untereinander​​Wenn ihr Interesse habt meldet Euch hier im Forum, per PN bei mir oder Ingame bei Belidian, Ritzelpanzer, Sria, Ròmeó oder Evildéath​​*Denn wir suchen Dich.*​*​​*​*Wir freuen uns auf Dich!*​


----------



## sharthakan (9. April 2013)

*UPDATE*

- Forum seit gestern offiziell geöffnet 

*UPDATE*

- Über uns
 - was wir suchen
 - was wir bieten

 Der Forentroll meint: entschuldigt die verschiedenen Formatierungen, die werden durch Flames auch nicht gut ;-)


----------

